# Tooth abscess and IVF



## cosmicgirl (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm currently down-regging, due to start stimming wk/b 7th Feb and have a tooth abscess (I think).  There's no pain, more discomfort and swelling on the gum and this morning my gland is up on that side.  I've just phoned the dentist and because I'm not in pain I can't get an appointment until next week.

Normally I'd probably just leave it and hope it went away by itself but I'm in a real panic as I read any infection can affect IVF success, I've done everything else right this cycle and am so upset something as dumb as a small tooth abscess might mess it up.

Should I phone the dentist back and plead for an appointment today or will it not make much difference


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi cosmicgirl,

Unfotunately tooth abcesses rarely go away on their own   but don't worry too much   So long as you do get seen next week and can get it properly treated (usually with a 5 or 7 day course of antibiotics) then it will be fine. The antibiotic that is usually prescribed is amoxicillin and you can take this during IVF without it affecting your treatment.

All the best for your cycle     
Maz x


----------



## cosmicgirl (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks so much for your reply Maz, it stopped me from spending the weekend worrying


----------

